# Whats the word on the Nakamichi PA-4100?



## zpaguy (Jan 17, 2010)

So has anybody tried out this Nak amp? Opinions or input?


----------



## zpaguy (Jan 17, 2010)

Helllloooo, Is there anybody in there? McFly? I cant believe NOBODY has any input on this amp, it seems like it may be a great amp for the money. 100 amp fusing, 15 pound weight, thats not a bad start.... input appreciated.


----------



## jgscott (Sep 1, 2013)

I remember seeing a dyno where it exceeded the claimed watts @13.5 volts doing 30+wpc x4, and 75+wpc bridged x 2 over the manufacture ratings.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

wth would you bring this back up, its a 11yo thread


----------



## jgscott (Sep 1, 2013)

Yea I saw it as a thread somehow right below as current? I didn't look at the date. Yep I f'd up. Sorry. You ever made a mistake? lol!


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

jgscott said:


> You ever made a mistake? lol!


not really


----------



## jgscott (Sep 1, 2013)

Porsche said:


> not really


Actually......... you posted in it too.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Locking this thread... so it just goes away.


----------

